# Dateinamen einlesen und Liste in .txt-Datei ausgeben.



## Wanderbart (25. Mai 2008)

Liebe Helfer,

mein Problem ist folgendes: ich möchte die Dateien innerhalb eines Verzeichnisses auflisten und diese Liste in einer Textdatei speichern.

Die Liste einfach auf der Konsole auszugeben ist kein Problem. Schwierigkeiten bereitet jedoch die Ausgabe der kompletten Liste in einer Datei. Wenn ich das Programm ablaufen lasse, wird zwar die Datei erzeugt, jedoch ist immer nur der letzte Dateiname des Verzeichnisses in der Liste aufgeführt. Ich vermute, es liegt daran, dass für jeden Dateinamen eine neue Datei erstellt wird, wobei die vorhergehende immer überschrieben wird.

Ich denke, dass das Problem in der for-Schleife liegt. Vielleicht ist aber mein Ansatz auch ganz falsch. Ich bin eben Neuling. Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe freuen. Am besten wäre eine konkrete Verbesserung, damit das Programm wie gewünscht arbeitet.

Hier ist das fehlerhafte Programm:



> import java.io.*;
> 
> public class DateinamenLesenUndInDateiSchreiben {
> public static void main(String[] args) {
> ...


_

Vielen Dank und herzliche Grüße!_


----------



## AmunRa (25. Mai 2008)

Setze den Printwriter vor die For-schleife und
den close()- Befehl danach
müsste funktionieren


----------



## Wanderbart (25. Mai 2008)

Hat funktioniert!!! Vielen Dank auch.


----------

